Ask HN: What is your 10 year plan? - Carl_Platt
======
franciscop
I plan on becoming financially independent within 3-5 years (FIRE movement). I
love making things though, so then I might do one of these (or a combination):

\- Continue working. I am very happy at my current company, and I know there
are some other great companies where I wouldn't mind working.

\- Make open source or projects. I've done many OSS projects and I can see
myself doing more. However, the direction where web OSS is going is very
dangerous, might not be worth it at all within 5 years
[https://github.com/franciscop/](https://github.com/franciscop/)

\- Make small but nice products, I have many things I like solving with
software like [https://core.cards/](https://core.cards/)

\- Create my own startup, who knows.

------
new_here
\- Get [https://able.bio](https://able.bio) off the ground and go full-time on
it.

\- Use Able influence to set up training and work facilities for programming
in rural communities across South Africa (my home country). Enable them to
export code to bring income to their communities.

\- 2 kids and at least 1 dog.

\- Buy and convert a barn in southern Sweden.

\- Learn about C++, compilers and networking protocols.

~~~
Carl_Platt
Long lost sibling, is that you? =) I am from the DRC living in SA and have
been thinking of ways to build training and work facilities back home for
youngsters! Been contemplating how to use a TopCoder type model, idk.

And dogs, I love dogs.

------
mister_hn
Pay off house mortgage, scale my salary up to 40%

